# Bunton 36" commercial stuck in drive



## hojifatso (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a Bunton 36" Commercial Walk Behind Self Propelled Lawn Mower that is stuck in drive. I cant start it, its to hard to get it spinning when everything is engaged. I cant seem to figure out what it is, i have a feeling the clutch is rusted or something but I am uncertain.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Need to know more.
Unfamiliar with a walk-behind mower that could be stuck in drive, unless the wheel belts are so stiff they can't flex and de-clutch correctly, OR are are rusted in jackshaft pulleys.
If this unit is a hydro-drive, the motion-controls may need adjustment.
Need to know more.
Only Bunton 36" mowers I've seen have standard wheel-belt clutching, meaning to disengage the drive you pull the hand-levers up and latch them in "park," which releases pressure on the wheel belts and allows them to move away from the pullleys enough to effectively be disconnected.
The transmissions on such systems drive continuously, with disengagement being at the wheel belts. Look under the unit, at the pulley arrangement. If the (ground) speed control lever acts on a bell-crank that moves an idler pulley by the trans drive belt, you have a variable speed drive pulley arrangement. If the speed control lever connects directly to a transmission, you have what's called a gear-drive. Both systems are de-clutched at the wheel belts.
A hydro-system is hard to miss, as you'd have four hoses going to two wheel motors.


----------

